# Join the growing medieval RP!



## Br3a (Apr 29, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Heroes of Aldorria! (New Medieval Roleplay)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Br3a (Apr 30, 2018)

Forest Quest Commercial


----------



## Br3a (May 2, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 2, 2018)

A must join! Adventure awaits all who enter!


----------



## Br3a (May 3, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Br3a (May 4, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Br3a (May 5, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 6, 2018)

Adventure awaits those brave enough to seek it


----------



## ShadeTheFox1 (May 6, 2018)

Great story with many paths and Kingdoms!


----------



## Br3a (May 7, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## ShadeTheFox1 (May 7, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Br3a (May 8, 2018)

Bumpy Bump!


----------



## DaGurl98 (May 9, 2018)

Are snakes welcome?


----------



## Br3a (May 9, 2018)

Uh yeah!  Come join the fun!


----------



## Br3a (May 10, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2018)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 11, 2018)

why hello everyone


----------



## Br3a (May 16, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## DaGurl98 (May 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## DaGurl98 (May 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## bombylius (May 22, 2018)

Hello! This sounds interesting, but I don't really have any experience in RP (or discord, for that matter), so I don't want to screw things up or something.


----------



## DaGurl98 (May 22, 2018)

bombylius said:


> Hello! This sounds interesting, but I don't really have any experience in RP (or discord, for that matter), so I don't want to screw things up or something.


It’s ok! THe mods and admins will help you and so will your fellow players


----------



## bombylius (May 23, 2018)

@DaGurl98 In that case I'd love to join!


----------



## DaGurl98 (May 23, 2018)

bombylius said:


> @DaGurl98 In that case I'd love to join!


I’ll get an admin to invite you


----------



## DaGurl98 (May 28, 2018)

Bum bump


----------



## DaGurl98 (Jun 13, 2018)

Under new administration


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 13, 2018)

Hmmm


----------

